# Dog For Sale



## beer-b-q (May 5, 2010)




----------



## mossymo (May 5, 2010)

I like it !!!


----------



## daddyzaring (May 5, 2010)

*PUPPY!!!!!*  I want him. lol


----------



## pitrow (May 5, 2010)

My buddy has a dog like that. Some kinda mastiff. Name's Hoss. I'm 6'1" and Hoss's nose'll hit me right about mid-belly without him even looking up. If he stands on his back legs he's taller than me. He can easily knock my 300 lb+ butt off my feet just by coming up and leaning against me.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 5, 2010)

I don't think I would ask her out on a date. A matter of fact I bet she has a rough time gettin a date...
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## beer-b-q (May 6, 2010)

I bet she would be a cheaper date to feed than he would... http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/sign10.gif


----------



## scarbelly (May 6, 2010)

Now that is funny - I bet he is warmer than her too!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 6, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!

He sure looks proud, and *very* attentive...n-i-c-e  d-o-g-g-y!!!

Eric


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 6, 2010)

Maybe that's why she is getting rid of the dog


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 6, 2010)

nice!!   lol


----------



## iluvribs (May 6, 2010)

what do you feed a dog like that?......anything he wants..cool dog


----------



## target (May 6, 2010)

The Legend of the Beast goes back a long time...And so, after a few weeks the pup grew into the Beast, and he grew big and he grew mean. So he could protect the junkyard with only one thing on his mind KILL EVERYONE THAT BROKE IN. And he did, and he liked it. The Police started getting phone calls reporting the missing thieves, the one's the beast had killed. It added up to about 120..173 guys. The beast was to good at his job. 
Because Mr. Myrtle asked until how long he had to keep the Beast chained up, he (Paladoris) said until 'Forever', 'Forever', 'Forever'. 

Anything that goes over that fence, stays there.becomes a property of the Beast until 'Forever'


----------

